# What do you see?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well, what do you see?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

It's a picture of my brother when his hair and beard were longer


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

The face of Christ?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Darth Vader :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Within my lifetime, Jim Morrison after he stopped shaving ..... errr ...... or if we are talking really historical then the popular image of Jesus


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Musical notes?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> Musical notes?


Babs, do you wear glasses? 8O :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Saw Jesus but before I even got to the wall, I love weird things like this, illusions just go to show how easily we can be led on by things. 

Mandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just one of those annoying little thoughts! ](*,) 

Who remembers what Jesus looked like? There were no cameras then, and if anyone painted his portrait it hasn't survived. :roll:


----------

